# Citizenship



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone know what the requirements are for an EU national to become a spanish citizenship (not through marriage)? Is this possible? Do you have to live in Spain for a minimum period of time? Has anybody any experience with this?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mike kelly said:


> Does anyone know what the requirements are for an EU national to become a spanish citizenship (not through marriage)? Is this possible? Do you have to live in Spain for a minimum period of time? Has anybody any experience with this?


Hello,

Here is the info in English:

Nationality


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mike kelly said:


> Does anyone know what the requirements are for an EU national to become a spanish citizenship (not through marriage)? Is this possible? Do you have to live in Spain for a minimum period of time? Has anybody any experience with this?


Hi Mike

I think the info Schalark has provided will help. But can I just clarify you are talking about "Citizenship" and not a "Resident". Im curious as to why you would want to consider being a Spanish Citizen ? and what that offers you ? given that we can live and work here and become official Residents of Spain due to our EU status........ Im not nosey honest  just curious ! 

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

mike kelly said:


> Does anyone know what the requirements are for an EU national to become a spanish citizenship (not through marriage)? Is this possible? Do you have to live in Spain for a minimum period of time? Has anybody any experience with this?


You have to wait 10 years.


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot for this information. Well, you never know what may happen in future as regards residency laws. Ireland could leave the EU, Spain could leave the EU...citizenship guarantees you the right of residence here


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I think the info Schalark has provided will help. But can I just clarify you are talking about "Citizenship" and not a "Resident". Im curious as to why you would want to consider being a Spanish Citizen ? and what that offers you ? given that we can live and work here and become official Residents of Spain due to our EU status........ Im not nosey honest  just curious !
> 
> Sue :ranger:


One MASSIVE advantage in my opinion is that you would get one of those wonderful tarjetas again instead of the horrible piece of paper you get for residency now.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Liberty said:


> One MASSIVE advantage in my opinion is that you would get one of those wonderful tarjetas again instead of the horrible piece of paper you get for residency now.


Paper? No, not here


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Paper? No, not here


What? Not in Madrid? I'm afraid so. This is not a regional thing. You wait until your plastic tarjeta comes up for renewal.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Liberty said:


> What? Not in Madrid? I'm afraid so. This is not a regional thing. You wait until your plastic tarjeta comes up for renewal.


Well, mine is plastic and has always been. And yeah, I believe it's regional as mine was issued at the extranjeria and in some provinces they are issued at the comisarias. I met a Chilean lady who had a diferent type of residence card than mine as mine was issued in Mad and hers was issued in Aragon.

Cheers


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Well, mine is plastic and has always been. And yeah, I believe it's regional as mine was issued at the extranjeria and in some provinces they are issued at the comisarias. I met a Chilean lady who had a diferent type of residence card than mine as mine was issued in Mad and hers was issued in Aragon.
> 
> Cheers


People from outside the EU continue to have the plastic tarjetas. Your chilean friend will have the non-EU version.

However about 2-3 years ago the EU decided that people from within the EU no longer needed to have a residence card and decided to issue the horrible bits of paper instead. So when your plastic tarjeta runs out, you will get a piece of paper instead. (There are no regional differences.)

The "extranjeria" is usually a department within the comisaria. So I could equally say "I went to the extranjeria" or "I went to the comisaria" to get my residencia, both would be accurate.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Liberty said:


> People from outside the EU continue to have the plastic tarjetas. Your chilean friend will have the non-EU version.
> 
> However about 2-3 years ago the EU decided that people from within the EU no longer needed to have a residence card and decided to issue the horrible bits of paper instead. So when your plastic tarjeta runs out, you will get a piece of paper instead. (There are no regional differences.)
> 
> The "extranjeria" is usually a department within the comisaria. So I could equally say "I went to the extranjeria" or "I went to the comisaria" to get my residencia, both would be accurate.


Got it about the EU and non-EU citizens.

Yeah, correct. Not all extranjerias are in comisarias.

Anyhow, must suck to have to stick to a piece of papaer! 

cheers


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Got it about the EU and non-EU citizens.
> 
> Yeah, correct. Not all extranjerias are in comisarias.
> 
> ...


Actually I just noticed your flag.....for some reason I thought you were Irish, but I think I am getting you muddled with the original poster.

So yeah, if you are not EU you will keep your card. I had to give mine up about 2 years ago now and the piece of paper, as you so rightly say, SUCKS!!!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Liberty said:


> Actually I just noticed your flag.....for some reason I thought you were Irish, but I think I am getting you muddled with the original poster.
> 
> So yeah, if you are not EU you will keep your card. I had to give mine up about 2 years ago now and the piece of paper, as you so rightly say, SUCKS!!!


I think I am the only one from S. America on the Spanish forum... the vast majority is British as you may have noticed. I always to get to learn new stuff from Britain here!


----------

